# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Onnin Kuvasivu

## onni

Olen aloitteleva bussiharrastaja ja kuvaaja!

Olen nyt avannut kuvasivun kuvilleni, joita aikasemmin on ollut vain Instagramissa. Kuvien laatu ei ole paras, mutta näillä on nyt mentävä.

Linkki sivulle: https://onlehtimaki.kuvat.fi/kuvat/

Palaute on aina hyväksi!

----------


## kuukanko

Tervetuloa joukkoon!

Kuvaamista oppii parhaiten kuvaamalla, joten laatu kehittyy harjoittelemalla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Minunkin puolestani tervetuloa joukkoomme!

Kuten kuukanko totesi, kuvaamaan oppii nimenomaan kuvaamalla. Silloin kun minä aloitin kuvaamisharrastukseni, kuvattiin filmille. Filmi piti viedä kehitettäväksi, ja valmiit kuvat sai vasta muutaman päivän odotuksen jälkeen. Vasta silloin näki, miten oli onnistunut. Digiaikana näkee samantien, mahtuiko bussi (tai mikä kohde onkaan) kokonaan kuvaan, vai jäikö osa kuvan ulkopuolelle. Samoin valotuksen onnistumisen näkee kohtalaisen selvästi jo kameran näytöltä.

Digiaikakauden yhtenä haasteena on kuvien säilyminen jälkipolville (ja omaakin myöhempää käyttöä ajatellen). Arvelen, että huomattavan suuri osa digikuvista pääsee katoamaan bittiavaruuteen tai jonnekin muualle teille tietymättömille jonkin ajan kuluessa. Itse pyrin kaikki kameralla otetut kuvat ja tärkeimmät puhelimella kuvatut otokset siirtämään ulkoiselle kovalevyelle pidempiaikaiseen säilytykseen. Totaalisen epäonnistuneet laukaukset toki on fiksua deletoida hyvissä ajoin. Jokainen määrittelee tietenkin itse, miten kuvat dokumentoi esimerkiksi käyttämällä tietyn logiikan mukaisia tiedostonimiä viimeistään siinä vaiheessa, kun arkistoi otoksiaan esimerkiksi ulkoiselle kovalevylle tai jonnekin pilvipalveluun tms. Omalla kohdallani tässä asiassa on vielä kehittelemistä.

Mutta, mukavia kuvaushetkiä, Onni!

----------


## onni

Edellinen jäi kokeiluksi motivaationpuutteen ja laitteeiden heikkouden vuoksi.

Nyt kumminkin uuden kameran oston ja kuvaamisinnon palautuessa päätin perustaa uuden sivun, joka on tarkoitus pitää yllä!

https://bussifotoja.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2020/04/ Linkki tämän kuun kansioon.

----------


## onni

Lisäilin ja lisäilen vanhoja kännykällä otettuja kuvia tässä lähi päivinä, kuten myös uusia yritän kuvata.


https://bussifotoja.kuvat.fi/kuvat/ 

Toivon, että kuvat ovat kiinnostavia ja haluaisin kuulla mielipiteitä etenkin uusimmista kuvista!

----------


## kuukanko

> Toivon, että kuvat ovat kiinnostavia ja haluaisin kuulla mielipiteitä etenkin uusimmista kuvista!


Ne ovat hyviä ja mukava nähdä kuvia varsinkin uusista tuttavuuksista, mm. uuden mallin VDL Citea LLE:stä ja Norjasta tuodusta 8900LE:stä!

----------


## onni

Vaihdoin vielä sivuston osoitetta, joten vanhat linkit eivät toimi. Nyt mukana on myös rekkoja, vaikka ne eivät tämän foorumin asiaan liity mitenkään.

https://onninkuvat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/

----------


## TeeJii

Siistiä kuvia.

Millainen kuvakalusto?

----------


## onni

Kiitos!
Canonin EOS 2000D ja yleensä 55-250mm objektiivi.

----------


## onni

Toukokuun kuvasaldo oli jonkinmoinen, vaikka tilanne on mitä on. 

Mukavia katseluhetkiä!

https://onninkuvat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2020/05/

----------


## onni

Kesäkuu on mennyt ja niin on myös kansio valmistunut! Mukaan mahtui Turun, Hämeenlinnan ja Kuopion paikallisliikennettä, sekä uusi Volvon kaksikerrosmalli 9700DD.

Mukavia katseluhetkiä!

https://onninkuvat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2020/06/

----------


## onni

Heinäkuulla oli tulikuumaa, sekä vesisadetta. Molemmista ääripäistä huolimatta kuvia kertyi melkein 250kpl.

Mukavia katseluhetkiä!

https://onninkuvat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2020/07/

----------


## onni

Elokuu päättyy muutaman tunnin kuluttua! Kuvia kertyi sopivasti ja tilausajojen elpyminen alkaa näkyä.


Mukavia katseluhetkiä:
https://onninkuvat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2020/08/

----------


## onni

Syyskuun kuvat: https://onninkuvat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2020/09/

Lähinnä urheiluseurojen tiluria, muutama muukin.

----------


## onni

Lokakuun kuviin mahtui Helsinkiä ja Kuopiota, sekä kotiseutu Turkua tietenkin!

Olkaa hyvät https://onninkuvat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2020/10/

----------


## onni

Marraskuun saldoa!

https://onninkuvat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2020/11/

----------


## onni

Joulu- ja tammikuun aikana kertyneitä kuvia

Joulukuu, harmaa ja vähäkuvainen: https://onninkuvat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2020/12/

Tammikuu, luminen ja kuvarikas: https://onninkuvat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2021/01/

----------


## onni

Tammikuun reipas kuvasato!

https://onninkuvat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2021/01/

----------


## tohpeeri

> Tammikuun reipas kuvasato!
> 
> https://onninkuvat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2021/01/


Olet saanut aikaan upean kokoelman!

----------


## onni

> Olet saanut aikaan upean kokoelman!


Kiitoksia paljon!

----------


## onni

Helmikuussa kuvia kertyi mukava määrä, 67!

Niitä otin muun muassa Mäntässä, Jämsässä, Jyväskylässä, Tampereella ja tietenkin Turussa.

Olkaa hyvät!

https://onninkuvat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2021/02/

----------


## onni

Maaliskuun kuvasto on tullut valmiiksi. Kuvia tuli otettua pääasiassa Turussa, mutta mukaan mahtuu yksi kuva myös Piikkiöstä. Kuulle sattui myös kaksi tilausajoa!

https://onninkuvat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2021/03/

----------


## Huppu

Mielenkiintoisia kuvia!

----------


## onni

Huhtikuu on tullut päätökseen ja tässä ovat kuvat vapun kunniaksi!

https://onninkuvat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2021/

Mukavia katseluhetkia!

----------


## onni

Toukokuussa kuvia ei meinannut tulla oman laiskuuden vuoksi juurikaan, kunnes kuun lopussa alkoi junakorvaukset Turku-Helsinki välillä. Se tuotti lähes puolet kuun kuvista ja kuvaussää oli mitä parhain.

https://onninkuvat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2021/05/

----------


## onni

Kesäkuussa tuli jatkettua toukokuussa alkaneita junakorvauksia, kuvattua alkaneita sopimuksia, käytyä Tampereella, muutamia tilureita ja viimeisenä päivänä päättyvien sopimusten kalustoa.

Kuvia kertyi mukavat 87 kappaletta :Smile: 

https://onninkuvat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2021/06/

Mukavia katseluhetkiä!

----------


## onni

Yrityskansiot ovat asia, jota olen halunnut jo pitkään työstää. Nyt kesän aikana on löytynyt siihen aikaa ja olen perannut kuvia ja järjestänyt kansioita liikennöitsijöittäin.

Paljon vielä puuttuu, mutta kuvastoja täydennän aina, kun puuttuvia tai parempia kuvia tulee.

https://onninkuvat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Li...6itsij%C3%A4t/

Mukavia katseluhetkiä!

----------


## jtm

Miksi muuten kuljettajien naamat on täytynyt blurrata kuvista?

----------


## onni

Kuljettajien naamat ovat blurattu siksi, koska lataan kuvia usein suoraan myös phototrans ja busphoto-sivustoille. Oma ajatus menee niin, että esimerkiksi jos kuva on vuosikymmeniä sivustolla niin ei kuljettaja välttämättä esimerkiksi kymmenen vuoden päästä halua, että hänen naamansa näkyy. Jos joku tervehtii, sitten jätän toki blurauksen tekemättä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:01 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:55 ----------

Heinäkuu. Kuussa tuli paljon kuvia (115) ja myös paljon kalustoa, jota ei ennen kuvissa ole ollutkaan itsellä. 

1.7 Nobina aloitti Turussa linjoilla 6, 7, 7A, 32, 42, 92, 93 ja niitä lähdin metsästämään heti aamun sarastaessa. Ensimmäinen BYD-kuva onkin otettu jo 1.7 klo 4:57.

Seuraavaksi kuvat koostuivat pääasiassa tilausajoista ja FÖLI-kalustosta.

20.7 Kävin Helsingissä katselemassa metron korvauslinjoja 99B, 99M ja 99V. Samalla reissulla kortille tarttui myös kuun ensimmäinen ulkolainen tilausajo.

24-25.7 Kupittaalla järjestettiin Nappulaliigan turnaus ja tämä toi tilausajoja ympäri Suomen.

Lopuksi 31.7 kävin vielä pienen pyörähdyksen Tampereella, josta löytyi parin tunnin ajassa jopa seitsemän tilausajoa.

Kuu oli kuvarikas ja kuvattavaa riitti ja paljon jäi myös kuvaamatta.

Hyviä katseluhetkia!

https://onninkuvat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2021/07/

(Edit, korjattu linkki)

----------


## onni

Elokuu on tullut päätökseen ja kuvasto valmistunut!

Elokuussa näkyi selkeästi tilausajojen lisääntyminen autojen määränä.

https://onninkuvat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2021/08/

Mukavia katseluhetkia!

----------


## onni

Syyskuun kansio on saatu loppuun ja tulokseksi jäi runsas määrä tilausajoja ja muutamat Fölit. Tässä kuussa tuli pyörittyä vain Turun seudulla, mutta kävijöitä muualta riitti.

Mukavia katseluhetkiä!
https://onninkuvat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2021/09/

----------


## onni

Lokakuussa tuli otettua reilusti kuvia, yhteensä 145 kappaletta. Kuun puolivälissä tuli tehtyä reissu Pääkaupunkiseudun, Lahden ja Kuopion kautta. 

Muuten kuviin on päätynyt lähinnä tilausajokalustoa Turun seudulla. Näistä mainittakoon mm. Mantelan VISEON ja Rauman Tilausliikenteen Bova Synergy.

https://onninkuvat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2021/10/

Mukavia katseluhetkiä!

----------


## onni

Marraskuun loppui pari päivää sitten ja samoin kansio tuli valmiiksi.

Kuvia tuli reilu määrä, 125 kappaletta. Ne keskittyivät 95% tilausajokalustoon, mutta muutama vuoroautokin löytyy.

Marraskuu:
https://onninkuvat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2021/11/

Marraskuun 13 päivä tuli myös käytyä kädentaitomessuilla Tampereella, jossa autoja oli mukava määrä.
Kansio: https://onninkuvat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/20...1+Tampereella/

Toinen suurempi tapahtuma oli Maata Näkyvissä -festarit, jotka järjestettiin yksipäiväisenä edellisvuosista poiketen. Autoja oli kuitenkin paikalla noin 25 ja kansioon on laitettu myös saman päivän tilurit.
Kansio: https://onninkuvat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/20...s%C3%A4+20.11/

Mukavia katseluhetkiä!

----------


## onni

Joulukuu on tullut loppuun ja uusi vuosi on saanut alkunsa!

Joulukuussa kuvia otettiin pääasiassa Turussa, mutta kuun lopussa tuli käytyä reissussa seuraavilla paikkakunnilla: Mänttä (1-kuva), Jyväskylä ja Kuopio

https://onninkuvat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2021/12/

Mukavia katseluhetkiä!

----------


## onni

Tammikuun kansio on valmistunut ja kuvia kertyi parisen kymmentä.

Tammikuussa oli paljon kurakeliä, joka ei innostanut kuvaamaan paikallisliikennettä. Muutaman kuvan kävin kuitenkin ottamassa linjojen 8,32,42,220 ja 221 reittimuutoksista.

Muuten tilausajokalustoa, muutamia ulkolaisiakin.

https://onninkuvat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2022/01/

mukavia katseluhetkiä!

----------


## onni

Helmikuun aikana kuvia kertyi jopa 80 kappaletta. Kuussa tuli kuvattua paikallisliikennettä ja tilausliikennettä aika tasapainoisesti. Pienet pyörähdykset tuli tehtyä Porissa ja Helsingissä, josta ensimmäisenä mainittuna lunta ja aurinkoa riitti oikein mukavasti. Helsingistä ei samaa voi sanoa, vaikka kuvaan tarttui komea saksalainen Neoplan Skyliner.

Mukavia katseluhetkiä!
https://onninkuvat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2022/02/

----------


## repesorsa

Kiitos hienoista kuvista. Huomion kiinnitti Pekolan Sprinter #99 jonka ikkunassa kyltti PIka Forssa-Hml, aika pieni pikavuoroautoksi. Toinen huomio: LinkkiScala JyLin 402 Porissa torikahvilana, miten se on sinne joutunut ja vielä LINKKIväreissä?  
Kolmas huomio: ReissuRuotin #10 ajaa nykyään Porvoo-Pukkila linjaa. Niin ja sitten se uusi kaksikerrosVolvo menossa Ruotsiin  :Wink:

----------


## eemeli113

> Kiitos hienoista kuvista. Huomion kiinnitti Pekolan Sprinter #99 jonka ikkunassa kyltti PIka Forssa-Hml, aika pieni pikavuoroautoksi. 
> ...
> Kolmas huomio: ReissuRuotin #10 ajaa nykyään Porvoo-Pukkila linjaa.


Pekola on ajanut nyt lähes koko talven tuota ELY-pikavuoroa pikkuautolla, kun rahti on siirtynyt vähitellen rekkoihin: https://www.hameensanomat.fi/kanta-h...-alaa-2344669/

Minä en nähnyt tässä kuvastossa Ruotin #10:n kuin tilausajossa Turussa.  :Wink:  Eihän se siellä Pukkilassa aja kuin arkisin.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Toinen huomio: LinkkiScala JyLin 402 Porissa torikahvilana, miten se on sinne joutunut ja vielä LINKKIväreissä?


Kyllähän se Lehtimäenkin vanha Scala on grillinä  LSL:n väreissä.

----------


## onni

> Kiitos hienoista kuvista. Niin ja sitten se uusi kaksikerrosVolvo menossa Ruotsiin


Kiitoksia.

Tuo Volvo tosiaan ei ole uusi auto, vaan vuosimallia 2020. Auto liikennöi aktiivisesti Ruotsissa, mutta on tuotu jostain syystä takaisin tehtaalle.

----------


## onni

Maaliskuun hyvin tilausbussi painotteiset kuvat. 54 kpl.

https://onninkuvat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2022/03/

Mukavia katseluhetkiä!

----------


## onni

Huhtikuun kuvat, joita kertyi jopa 130 kappaletta.

Pääosin tilausajoja

https://onninkuvat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2022/04/

Mukavia katseluhetkiä!

----------


## onni

Toukokuussa tuli kuvattua paljon, jopa ihan viimeiseen päivään asti. Kokonaismääräksi tuli 150 kuvaa.

Kuvat on taas hyvin tiluripainotteista, mutta kuviin mahtui jopa 3 Föliä  :Very Happy: 

https://onninkuvat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2022/05/

Mukavia katseluhetkiä!

----------


## onni

Kesäkuun kuvasto jäi verrattain pieneksi odotuksiin nähden, sillä viimeisen kuvat tuli otettua 18.6 Jukolan viestissä Mynämäellä. Sen jälkeen kamera rupesi temppuilemaan ja kuvaus tyssäsi siihen. Toivottavasti heinäkuun saldo on suurempi, ja kamera toimivampi  :Laughing:  .

Kuitenkin kuvia tuli ihan kiitettävästi ja ulkolaista kalustoa tarttui jopa 23 kappaletta.

Mukavia katseluhetkiä!

kesäkuu:
https://onninkuvat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2022/06/

Jukolan viestin oma kansio:
https://onninkuvat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/20...i+Jukola+2022/

----------


## onni

Heinäkuu oli kuvarikas suurien tapahtumien vuoksi, kuten Lammin Evolla järjestetty partioleiri Kajo 2022. Toinen oli Kuninkuusravit Forssassa.

Kuvia kertyi yhteensä 230, joista 174 Evolta ja loput Kuninkuusraveista sekä "liikenteestä".

Heinäkuun kansio: https://onninkuvat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2022/07/

Kajo 2022 kansio: https://onninkuvat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2022/07/Kajo+2022/

Kamerana toimii tällä hetkellä Canon EOS 100D

Mukavia katseluhetkiä!

----------


## onni

Elokuun kansio on nyt valmis (tajusin siis kuun vaihtuneen...)

Kuvissa esiintyy pääasiassa tilausajokalustoa, mutta myös muutama kuva Nyholmin "uusista" 8900LE Volvoista.

https://onninkuvat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2022/08/

Mukavia katseluhetkiä!

----------


## onni

Syyskuun kuvasto on nyt paketissa, kerrankin jopa ajoissa.

Noin 70% kuvista on Turun satamassa liikkuneista tilureista. Loput ovatkin sitten muualla liikkuneita tilurireita. Salmisen ja Taivassalon Auton tuoreimmatkin hankinnat ovat mukana.

https://onninkuvat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2022/09/

Mukavia katseluhetkiä!

----------


## onni

Lokakuun kuvasto on nyt valmis!

Sisältönä jälleen tilureita Turusta ja muutama Helsingistä.

https://onninkuvat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2022/10/

Myös marraskuun kuvasto on saanut alkunsa 4.11 suuren tilurimäärän takia.

marraskuu: https://onninkuvat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2022/11/

Mukavia katseluhetkiä!

----------


## onni

Marraskuun kansio on nyt valmis, kun sain muokattua ja lisättyä viimeiset puuttuvat kuvat.

Kuvissa pääasiassa tilureita ja muutama Savonlinjalta LS-Liikennelinjojen osakkaille siirtyneitä autoja.

https://onninkuvat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2022/11/

Mukavia katseluhetkiä!

Joulukuukin on alkanut ja samalla kansio sinnekin: https://onninkuvat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2022/12/

----------


## onni

Vuoden 2022 viimeinen kansio on nyt valmis. Sisältönä joitakin tilureita ja katsaus Salon paikallisliikenteeseen TLO:n viimeisinä päivinä. 

https://onninkuvat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2022/12/

Mukavia katseluhetkiä!

----------

